# Looking for a puppy in UT



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello. Not anything for certain yet, but I want to explore my options. I'm looking for a GSD puppy in Utah avaliable in June.

I really love long haired and dark sables, but I don't have any specific guidelines.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

June is pretty close to be wanting to get a pup and still being unsure.. unless you get lucky, most good litters get reserved or mostly reserved well before theyre 8 weeks old.


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

True. The thing is, _I'm_ most definitely sure. I want a GSD puppy, in June. (Doesn't have to be in June, that would just be the most convenient time.)
My parents aren't quite sure yet, although if I could find puppies that are nearby us that will be available in June, they would be more likely to consider it.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

What are you looking for in a GSD? Working line, show line.. going to do any sports, looking for a companion, etc? What is your price range? All very important things


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm just looking for a companion. The less cost, the better, but I don't have a specific price range as of yet.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

~Saphira~ said:


> I'm just looking for a companion. The less cost, the better, but I don't have a specific price range as of yet.


You might be approaching this from the wrong direction- don't base this decision on cost because a well bred puppy is not going to be cheap, but will be worth the money. Depending on what lines you want (look at the difference between them) you will spend $1200+, probably more like $1500+. If that's simply not feasible right now, you can save up for it or rescue a GSD. There are tons of purebred GSDs that need homes, even plenty under a year old. There are GSD rescues that rescue GSDs specifically and they live in foster homes, so you know their temperament pretty well, if they are good with kids, dogs, cats, house broken, etc.
If you definitely want to go with a breeder and can afford the price tag, then once you narrow down what you're looking for, I'm sure people can recommend breeders for you.


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for your concern : )

I was planning to pay at least $1500 for a puppy, I care about where I'm getting them from. What I'm basically looking for right now are just recommendations for places around Utah, not someone who will sell me a puppy over the internet. Perhaps I should have worded my orignal post better.


----------

